# Random video about my smilodon collection



## ~T.K~ (Apr 11, 2016)

I originally made this video to cheer up a friend. Thankfully it worked. Please enjoy this random video:


----------



## lambanggia (Apr 11, 2016)

Nhìn hải hùng quá, đây là toàn video nhỉ?


----------



## The Question Guy (May 7, 2016)




----------



## TidesofFate (May 7, 2016)

Wasn't expecting that


----------

